# كورس pmp الاصدار الرابع



## E.Mohamed Hendy (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

أقدم لكم الجزء الاول و الثانى من كورس pmp
ارجوا أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع
شكرا


----------



## Jalmood (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية على الشرائح الجميلة ، والتلخيص المميز.

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح.

أخوك


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود مبارك مهندس محمد..

وإلى الأمام.

آمل أن تنهي بقية الأجزاء قريباً وعلى خير بإذن الله تعالى.

والله الموفق.


----------



## saryadel (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس محمد

شغل ممتاز فعلا

و ربنا يجازيك خير علي إفادتنا بيه في هذا المنتدي الهائل

يا ريت تكملنا الملفات المتبقية بأسرع وقت ممكن و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medhat1973 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hakaro73 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dodo213 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجهود رائع يابشمهندس 

جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## سهم ع (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## خالد قدورة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saad albandar (27 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس محمد جهود مميزة نقدر لكم محبتكم لإعضاء هذا المنتدى الذي نفخر به جميعا وفقك الله .


----------



## أحمد خالد كامل (4 يناير 2010)

المهندس محمد/ بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## ahmedafatah (4 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (4 يناير 2010)

Thanks for your efforts please complete the other chapters


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (6 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم
بعد الجزء الاول و الثانى 
أقدم لكم الجزء الثالث من كورس pmp
ارجوا أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع
شكرا*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع شجعنى على بدء المذاكره ولى إقتراح بصفتك حاصل على الشهاده ومميز أنت تعرف أن أخونا أحمد العسال محترف بريمافيرا لذلك فقد إقترحت عليه منذ فتره أن يفتح موضوع للرد على أسأله المهتمين بالبريمافيرا والصعوبات التى تواجههم وأنا أطلب منك فتح موضوع وليكن ( الطريق للحصول على شهادة pmp ) ترد فيه على أى إستفسار أو تضع فيه أى أوراق تفيد فى تحصيل هذه الماده وسأقوم بالإتفاق مع أخى نهر النيييل مشرفنا المميز أن يثبت الموضوع فى الصفحه الأولى وأتمنى لك كل توفيق


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 مارس 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> عمل رائع شجعنى على بدء المذاكره ولى إقتراح بصفتك حاصل على الشهاده ومميز أنت تعرف أن أخونا أحمد العسال محترف بريمافيرا لذلك فقد إقترحت عليه منذ فتره أن يفتح موضوع للرد على أسأله المهتمين بالبريمافيرا والصعوبات التى تواجههم وأنا أطلب منك فتح موضوع وليكن ( الطريق للحصول على شهادة pmp ) ترد فيه على أى إستفسار أو تضع فيه أى أوراق تفيد فى تحصيل هذه الماده وسأقوم بالإتفاق مع أخى نهر النيييل مشرفنا المميز أن يثبت الموضوع فى الصفحه الأولى وأتمنى لك كل توفيق



شكرا يا استاذى العزيز
بالطبع اوافق و ارحب بذلك و يلريت الاخوة الافاضل الحاصلين على هذة الشهادة المشاركة


----------



## aati badri (8 مارس 2010)

10000000000000000000000000000 شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا 
ياشبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب


----------



## ahmedafatah (8 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع أخي الكريم


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (22 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (22 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## المورد العربى (3 أبريل 2010)

بجد مجهود ممتاز وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hhmdan (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fathydraz (5 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ونأمل منكم المزيد


----------



## SAIFASAD (5 مايو 2010)

ممتاز وعمل رائع ومشكووووووووووووووور جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا وأرجو أن تستمر


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## وسام راشد (21 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم*​


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قلم معماري (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله لك


----------



## مهندس سيمنز (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## safa aldin (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## impire (12 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر ...


----------



## ghalighali (26 سبتمبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

